# ‘37 Aerocycle $8700 Marshalltown, Iowa



## sworley (Jul 8, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/878397972713514/?ref=browse_tab&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226847277692387959580%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%223304125763010521%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A3304125763010521%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A7%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A7198920931094298624%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A3.702979859105e-6%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D
		


What do you think? Real deal?


----------



## John G04 (Jul 8, 2020)

I’m thinking scam. If you google aerocycle that picture comes up, and if it was a serious ad I’d hope for 8,700 it’d have more than 1 pic


----------



## sworley (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks, I had my suspicions...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 8, 2020)

37 Aerocycle? Uh, yea. And all he can say is 
“museum quality”? 
Next!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2020)

That one looks familiar. Someone here works for Pacific Cycle/Doral and posted some pictures of their office in Wisconsin I believe and they had one on display. Wonder if that's it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2020)

Not the same.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 8, 2020)

Says pending no longer available I’ve seen that picture somewhere also Someone came up Or got screwed


----------



## sworley (Jul 9, 2020)

There was an old bike shop in Marshalltown that had high-end Schwinns up along the wall like that. Mostly they were Paramounts, Sting-rays, Krates from what I recall but it's possible the guy certainly had others. That shop changed formats or got bought out maybe 5 years ago and now it has a distinctly different, more modern feel. Still a good shop, though! They dodged an EF-2? tornado last summer that struck downtown Marshalltown...

I digress. Hopefully the bike found a good home. At $8700, if it was legit and complete would that have been a good price?
The seller also has this fine machine if you're so inclined...




__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				




10:20 edit, I messaged the guy to see if he had any other Schwinns and he said no. The autocycle sold yesterday (one night is all it took) and he said it came from Michael Jackson's estate!  Any truth to that you think? Seems wild to me!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 9, 2020)

Pretty sure Neverland was in Los Angeles. .


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 9, 2020)

$8700 is a good deal! Some pay 3 times that... Haha


----------



## sworley (Jul 9, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> $8700 is a good deal! Some pay 3 times that... Haha




Damn, I wondered. I know/care nothing about pre-war but sounds like that would've been a good grip and flip. I'm 40 miles from this guy.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 9, 2020)

If it turns out it actually sold...maybe the buyer will post more detailed photos here.

If it was local to me I'd have attempted to at least see it.  Being 500+ miles away has its benefits.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 9, 2020)

sworley said:


> There was an old bike shop in Marshalltown that had high-end Schwinns up along the wall like that. Mostly they were Paramounts, Sting-rays, Krates from what I recall but it's possible the guy certainly had others. That shop changed formats or got bought out maybe 5 years ago and now it has a distinctly different, more modern feel. Still a good shop, though! They dodged an EF-2? tornado last summer that struck downtown Marshalltown...
> 
> I digress. Hopefully the bike found a good home. At $8700, if it was legit and complete would that have been a good price?
> The seller also has this fine machine if you're so inclined...
> ...




I seriously doubt his aerocycle ad was real. Also I don’t think any aerocycle owner would be caught dead owning that weird chinese phantom hybrid


----------



## sworley (Oct 17, 2020)

And it’s back... 








						1937 Schwinn Aerocycle
					

All I can say is Extremely Rare Museum quality!  Seriously Buyers Only,  No Tire Kickers,




					m.facebook.com


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 18, 2020)

But, it's not back, says sold a week ago....


----------



## sworley (Oct 18, 2020)

It was last night then pending. Sure does seem fishy. I messaged and heard nothing back.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 18, 2020)

Maybe the guy made a bunch of them and is selling them off..... LoL


----------

